# Golf bibs for the caddies



## juniperrob (Jul 26, 2016)

These bibs are so obsolete and stupid looking. Each golfer's caddie should be issued 4 or 5 Boss polo shirts with their golfers name on the back. PGA get with it.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Not likely to win that argument Rob. The bibs have advertising for the local sponsors on them... Pretty tough to break that nut. Also, to choose any brand of shirt like you suggested would probably make a lot of manufacturers unhappy. Even a lot of caddies are paid to wear a hat or shirt of a certain brand with company logos on it.


----------



## juniperrob (Jul 26, 2016)

*Golf bibs*

You are the typical type of guy that squashes good ideas. I have seen your type way too often in the corporate world. Ok so attach the local advertising to the shirts and have manufactures bid on being the supplies of the shirts.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Considering my response was 1) Diplomatic... and 2) Based in fact... Your insults aren't welcomed here. I'd suggest think a bit more before you click the Submit Reply button. We are always interested in talking about things, but not when a brand new member comes in with a superior attitude.

Further to the issue of bibs...

Just like the players, some caddies also have contracts to wear a brand of product. As far as I've ever noticed, it's always been a mirror of the person he caddies for. Thus Tiger's caddy would wear Nike shirts and hats, Adam Scott's caddy would wear Titleist, etc.

The one possible way the caddies might overcome it is by collective bargaining. They organized a couple years ago and the bibs were one of the issues. They felt if they had to wear a bib with advertising, they should be compensated for being the vehicle of that advertising. Personally, I don't disagree with the concept, but I don't know what their obligation to the sponsors is, even if it might be through their player, not directly with the caddies themselves.

Here's one of many articles about it. PGA Tour caddies forming new association


----------



## IsleofMan (Aug 1, 2016)

Agreed, boss is nicer


----------

